# Swearing on the ********, a reminder...



## Nem

As a registered member of the TT Forum you will have access to a section called the "Flame Room". This section is only viewable by members of the site and is there for our members to vent their frustrations. In this section swearing is permitted due to the nature of the content in that section, and due to the fact that it is not accessable to the general public.

Please read the Flame Room Etiquette for full guidelines:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=119510

However, over the last couple of months it has been observed that swearing is being used in other sections of the forum, and this useage has got a little out out hand. So this is just a reminder that swearing in posts made on the ******** is not acceptable in any section apart from the Flame Room.

This also includes:

Using stars '*' or other symbols to mask out words or parts of words,

Using initials to indicate words,

Or using incorrectly spelt words which can still be recognised.

If any swearing is seen where is it not allowed the post will be removed in full, and the user warned.

Your cooperation in this matter is appreciated.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guilty as charged your h*n*ur... :wink:


----------



## roddy

Flame room or no flame room, i cant see ( call me old fashioned if you will :wink: ) why poeple cant make a point with - out involving foul language.. i was always tought that people only swore when they were of limited vocabulary ,,,, or is this yet another sign of the " dumbing down " of our society,,,


----------



## TTS09

Me and my friend Mike Hunt couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## qooqiiu

I sincerely hope this is some late April fools joke. You cant swear. You cant even blank out letters! How ridiculous.!!

What church do you attend St NEM? Are you auditioning for the Board of British film classification?

If swearing affects you so profoundly then i suggest you turn your computer off and hibernate from the outside world. You child!

I, and i think most people who spot an expletive just ignore it and move on.

Don't impose your own prudish rules on the majority (us normal people)

This is the members forum not yours! You'd do well to remember that!


----------



## triplefan

George Orwell missed by 25 years


----------



## Nem

qooqiiu said:


> I sincerely hope this is some late April fools joke. You cant swear. You cant even blank out letters! How ridiculous.!!
> 
> What church do you attend St NEM? Are you auditioning for the Board of British film classification?
> 
> If swearing affects you so profoundly then i suggest you turn your computer off and hibernate from the outside world. You child!
> 
> I, and i think most people who spot an expletive just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Don't impose your own prudish rules on the majority (us normal people)
> 
> This is the members forum not yours! You'd do well to remember that!


Tell you what, how about I make your day and abuse this power you think I have and just remove you from this forum?

You clearly have a problem with authority or me in particular, and this isn't the first time you've gone off at me like this.

People have the right to be able to view this site where they like, and a growing problem is work places monitoring sites for certain words, and blocking them accordingly. Why should our members have something taken away from them for the few people who swear on here.

It's very simple.


----------



## qooqiiu

So this is all about people having this site blocked from them while they are at work? Well if that is all this is about then i don't think its such a big deal. If your at work then you should be, you know, working. perhaps?

Its quite simple.

I honestly haven't noticed any big increase in swearing. I think there was far more say a year ago. When its used in context its fine, and when its not, the person looks like a tw*t. (sorry thats no longer acceptable is it) Really staring * out words is "not acceptable" You have issues...

I think this has more to do with* you *and what* you *like and dont like. What *you *think is acceptable and whats not acceptable. I dont think your views are representative.

They may be in fact damaging the forum.


----------



## qooqiiu

This thread is still very young but just look at the relies so far. They are ridiculing your post. This should tell you alot...


----------



## sirmattylad

What a completely pathetic and irritating thread you have started, imo. Surely if people feel the need to use the odd expletive then that is more than acceptable, we have all heard the words before. I can honestly say I have never noticed any excessive use of inappropriate language, just the odd laughable spelling and use of grammar!! And as previously mentioned, if people are at work then surely they should be, er, working?! Pathetic. I find this thread sincerely more offensive than any effing and jeffing, get a grip, bar steward! 8)


----------



## DAZTTC

I am guilty of the ** and the caps thing sorry Nick my bad mate. 

DAZ


----------



## audimad

I agree with Nem, if people want to swear then do it somewhere else.


----------



## rustyintegrale

DAZTTC said:


> I am guilty of the ** and the caps thing sorry Nick my bad mate.
> 
> DAZ


Nick does have a point. I'm sure the creative wordsmiths around us will find a way to express their feelings without offending anyone else. :roll:

So go forth and multiply... :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

rustyintegrale said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am guilty of the ** and the caps thing sorry Nick my bad mate.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Nick does have a point. I'm sure the creative wordsmiths around us will find a way to express their feelings without offending anyone else. :roll:
> 
> So go forth and multiply... :lol:
Click to expand...

your avatar to you sir. :wink:


----------



## rwalker

As a new member to the forum i find this thread highly amusing and think its going to go from strength to strength 

strangely finding myself compiled to hit the refresh button in the hope that another swing of an hand bag as hit its intended target lol....keep up the great work guys!! 

lets take it to the jury?

yah or nay to the use of the occasional explicits however typed?

LETS HOPE THAT WE DONT SEE THIS TYPE OF BEHAVIOUR GO SO FAR THAT PEOPLE FEEL THE NEED TO SHOUT!...oopsss :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

DAZTTC said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am guilty of the ** and the caps thing sorry Nick my bad mate.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Nick does have a point. I'm sure the creative wordsmiths around us will find a way to express their feelings without offending anyone else. :roll:
> 
> So go forth and multiply... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your avatar to you sir. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC

Nick does have a point. I'm sure the creative wordsmiths around us will find a way to express their feelings without offending anyone else. :roll:

So go forth and multiply... :lol:[/quote]

your avatar to you sir. :wink:[/quote]
:lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one... [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

I try my best :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Now this is what I call offensive...

**** Yes, it really was *** Nick*

She's obviously not using Fenjal... :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC

:lol: your a bad man.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Time to lighten up people...


----------



## ap123ap

i agree...smile people!


----------



## shell

Rusty.....shes got babylons that stretch right round her back - what an awesome invention - easier to play with when doing it doggy eh!!!

LOL!

Lee


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

Whats the average age of users of the forum....all legal me thinks....i agree with the not swearing in full but not even a few little **** or maybe ++ or two...or maybe ####...now we are in different territory...a spell chekker would be moor hellphull than a swaer detector :roll: :roll: Iam off to write some poetry


----------



## Gone

Swearing is supposed to be offensive, that's what I like about it. We should remember that at any given time there are bunch of guests viewing the topics who are probably just doing some research to sort out their own TT problems or maybe looking to join the community and it doesn't cost much to be sensitive to other people's interpretation of the language we use. We're all adults and should be capable of expressing opinions with a broad vocab! If you're really mad about something there is the flame room, I'm sure Nem was trying to restore some order which is what Mods are for after all. Having said all that there is something poetic about a well-placed swear word, and I can't see any problem with some low-level swearing in context. But as it's impossible to say what is low level, it has to be all or nothing.
As for viewing the forum at work, I look at it on my lunch break, when I'm NOT supposed to be working.

As a goodwill gesture can we have all the threads where people write "breaks" when they mean "brakes" removed as well? Idiots.


----------



## Nem

Viewing the forum from work is just one reason, and as pointed out above people do have time at work when they are actually allowed to use their pc's for non work related stuff.

There are also younger people who view this forum, I've had a couple of members at local and national meets bring their kids along who are very enthusiastic, and have said they have been reading the forum.

It just doesn't take much to think about whats being written to make this place just a little bit better.


----------



## jammyd

I swear, I admit it, but I have a few simple rules to it...

a) not in front of my parents/grandparents
b) not in front of kids
c) not in front of customers
d) not to people I do not know, this includes most people here

come on guys/gals we are not Neanderthals are we?

now go deliberate with yourselves :roll:


----------



## Kell

In fairness to Nick - this is one of the mmost liberal forums I've been a member of.

Many others would have already banned the offenders.

I'm guilty of the 'starring out' of the words and will endeavour to not do it in the future.


----------



## Marco34

Swearing has become common place and more widely 'accepted' which is not a great thing. I hate to here it in public places when used purely to punctuate sentences. Of course there is a time and a place for a good old rant, but I do agree with Nem; perhaps it is time someone drew the line and said enough is enough. Lets keep the TT forum a little classier.


----------



## John-H

I agree and it is in the rules of the site so there's not much point in arguing about it. Doing the job of a mod and cleaning up threads without loosing the worthwhile content, especially where swearing is quoted by others ad infinitum, is a right pain. The use of *** etc. is sometimes obscure enough so younger viewers may not be able to fill in the blanks but sometimes the exact word is all too obvious and the * might as well not be there. :roll:


----------



## JNmercury00

MOD EDIT: I am all for having an opinion but posting that is just not on I have replaced it with something much better thanks Jammyd 




edit: darn it!


----------



## Guest

I think there's a balance here somewhere....

After all, there is a specific section just for swearing! 
and most forums don't allow it anywhere.

Although on the other hand, the occasional ****'d out word is not the end of the world


----------



## Senator

Fair go guys.
Ever tried googling what you posted yesterday?
It will generally be there. Because of the popularity of this site and number of links it contains Googles algorithms pay close attention to it.
This in turn leads to many site rating companies paying close attention.
Negative ratings can cause all soughts of issues for sites, not the least of which is the site's monetary worth.
In other words if you want to continue to use this site gratis....respect the Admin's request.


----------



## roddy

a bit of decorum please ,, it that really too much to expect,, :? :? :?


----------



## ecko2702

I understand where nick is coming from and as someone who has received a PM from him about swearing I can see what he is trying to do. It doesn't cost anything to be a member here so the least we could do is observe some rules. Is really isn't that hard to use a different word. Example: replace the word gay with Leonardo DaVinci or Elton John the youngster may not pick up on that and understand. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

i thought everyone liked derek and clive, in comparison to them we are angels!


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

JNmercury00 said:


> i thought everyone liked derek and clive, in comparison to them we are angels!


Surely you dont mean blinkered buttocks?????


----------



## jammyd

JNmercury00 said:


> i thought everyone liked derek and clive, in comparison to them we are angels!


I agree with that, I have no problem, but linking off to such deep and offensive swearing is probably worse than putting the words on the forum.


----------



## rustyintegrale

rustyintegrale said:


> Now this is what I call offensive...
> 
> **** Yes, it really was *** Nick*
> 
> She's obviously not using Fenjal... :wink:


Yeah but ignoring the content for one moment you have to see the funny side of this whole thread...

To some extent I agree with what you're saying Nick and as John correctly pointed out there are rules which we all agree to abide by when we become members of the forum.

However, there surely has to be some measure of discretion? :?

The odd popped or starred word when written in context is surely acceptable whereas a tirade of abusive or offensive words clearly isn't. It's a bit like the difference between doing 35 and 75mph in a built-up area and punishing a slight misdemeanour in the same way as one that is plainly a pre-meditated breach of the law.

Yes I accept the old adage that 'rules is rules' but sometimes common sense has to prevail and a blanket ban on swearing is maybe just a little draconian in this day and age. I think that just asking for a little more thought before posting might do the trick. Most members here are pretty decent people and I think they will respond more favourably to your request for restraint if they're treated as adults rather than berated like children. [smiley=baby.gif]

Just a thought. 

Cheers mate,

Rich


----------



## audimad

If anyone does not like not being able to use swear words on the forum then i have an idea for those people, DO NOT use the forum, simple as that.


----------



## roddy

Re " Rusty " quote,, " treated as adults " :lol: :lol: ,,, if the ofending people behaved like adults then they would not have to be treated as children,, !!!! come on,,,whats the big deal about having to swear,,, :? :? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

audimad said:


> If anyone does not like not being able to use swear words on the forum then i have an idea for those people, DO NOT use the forum, simple as that.


That's the same argument as that put forward by the TV companies - if you don't like it, switch over. Hardly a reasoned idea and certainly not one that promotes any kind of democracy or demonstrates any attempt at compromise.

We are supposed to be living in a country blessed with freedom of speech and whilst not condoning consistent and insulting language by posters on this forum; we should acknowledge the times we live in by accepting that certain words are now commonplace and part of many people's daily conversation.

However I agree that excessive use of foul language is both repulsive and ultimately a display of weakness. It portrays the person using it as vulgar and unintelligent. But sometimes certain words are used in exclamation such as 'f' me and whilst I can understand the argument that reading those words spelt in full might be upsetting for some, I can't see the harm in 'WTF' or **** me.

French Connection get away with it on the high street so I'm sure the TTF could get away with it on the information super-highway... :wink:

cheers

Rich


----------



## audimad

rustyintegrale said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone does not like not being able to use swear words on the forum then i have an idea for those people, DO NOT use the forum, simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same argument as that put forward by the TV companies - if you don't like it, switch over. Hardly a reasoned idea and certainly not one that promotes any kind of democracy or demonstrates any attempt at compromise.
> 
> We are supposed to be living in a country blessed with freedom of speech and whilst not condoning consistent and insulting language by posters on this forum; we should acknowledge the times we live in by accepting that certain words are now commonplace and part of many people's daily conversation.
> 
> However I agree that excessive use of foul language is both repulsive and ultimately a display of weakness. It portrays the person using it as vulgar and unintelligent. But sometimes certain words are used in exclamation such as 'f' me and whilst I can understand the argument that reading those words spelt in full might be upsetting for some, I can't see the harm in 'WTF' or **** me.
> 
> French Connection get away with it on the high street so I'm sure the TTF could get away with it on the information super-highway... :wink:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## jammyd

Rich, I know you are a designer, but have you ever thought of working for a political party :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop

I can't help but feel this is a bit OTT.

I mean, surely we're all adults here. It's not like it's a forum full of impressionable kids.

There is certain swear words I find offensive and will not use, but I accept other people do and it's their choice.

However if someone said they had fitted a Saxo VTR front bumper to their TT I would take the piss and call them a cock. Is that so bad...? I can hear much worse watching TV.

So, time for this.....










Mind you, I'm a cop so I can hardly complain about trying to misuse power. :roll:


----------



## ap123ap

Colinthecop said:


> I can't help but feel this is a bit OTT.
> 
> I mean, surely we're all adults here. It's not like it's a forum full of impressionable kids.
> 
> There is certain swear words I find offensive and will not use, but I accept other people do and it's their choice.
> 
> However if someone said they had fitted a Saxo VTR front bumper to their TT I would take the piss and call them a cock. Is that so bad...? I can hear much worse watching TV.
> 
> So, time for this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, I'm a cop so I can hardly complain about trying to misuse power. :roll:


LAUHING OUT VERY VERY LOUDLY! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell

Here's the irony. I swear. A lot. But while most people's argument is that it shows a limited vocabulary, I can always counter that with the fact that I write for a living and that, if anything, I actually use more words than you because I can use all the ones you do... plus the swear words. 

AllI can say is that I will think of alternatives from now on.


----------



## Charlie

Ruddy nora where did you get that picture of me from? :lol:

I can see both sides of this debate, I shall endeavour to adjust my occasionaly less than flawless endeavours in this area 

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

oh dear :? 
can't think of anything i've seen on here that is offensive.. or very poor use of swearing... Just like you say those alloys look great... you'd also say they were c**p or S**t if there were, likewise if a service was c**p you'd say so..... to be overly sensertive to such comments is what has left the UK in the situation it is in... a country of people walking on egg shells scared of the ramifications of not being "politically correct" :roll:, In the right context swearing is a means of sending the point home... some words are worse than other granted... but i've not seen anything that would warrent a total ban such as this.. :?

just my view.. however i'll try to kerb how p""sed off i get with audi's prices, and maybe say they are unreasonable, like wise i will no longer refer car theives as being robing b""tards but instead just car theives....hope that keeps the forum happy. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu

SO NEM are you big enough to accept that you have totally misjudged the feelings of the majority?

Perhaps a poll? (un rigged of coarse) - But this would mean that the forum is some kind of democracy where we as we know its more of a dictatorship.

I'm also offended by the patronising tone of this thread. 
A "global announcement" How incredibly pompous :!:

We all know that swearing is ment to be reserved for the Flame room. If there are persistent rule breakers then all that is needed is a gentle PM reminding them. That's all.

But really, staring out words is not acceptable in NEMs world. :? Anagrams of swear words is not acceptable either :? How about abbreviations? are they unacceptable too? FFS is this to be banned also?

If you do go ahead with this ludacris moral crusade you need to be dam clear what is and isnt acceptable.

For example, would the following be "acceptable" to you NEM?

bloody?
piss?
bugger?
bitch?
crap?

This is a serious question. We all need to know just how delicate you are.


----------



## Charlie

Honestly qooqiiu take it easy buddy  You clearly have very strong feelings about this and I am sure a proportion of people who agree with you, but you are being extremely aggressive and confrontational with your posts and I genuinely think you better off communicating your feelings in a slightly less harsh fashion.

Just my opinion of course and I am not for a moment trying to tell you what to do, just a suggestion that's all, please don't take offence as none is intended  .

I see a number of threads that degenerate into nastiness and it really isn't beneficial for anyone.

Charlie


----------



## Gone

This is turning into a bit of a circus now. Possibly the funniest thread since the great Clio Sport 172 episode a couple of months ago. Good work everyone. The message may not have been delivered very sympathetically but that's a matter of opinion. FFS!
Oops.


----------



## qooqiiu

A forum should be a place for all to express their feelings as long as no law is broken.

A forum should not be strangled by one person in power who has unrepresented views.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Nicely done :lol:

Charlie


----------



## audimad

Charlie said:


> Honestly qooqiiu take it easy buddy  You clearly have very strong feelings about this and I am sure a proportion of people who agree with you, but you are being extremely aggressive and confrontational with your posts and I genuinely think you better off communicating your feelings in a slightly less harsh fashion.
> 
> Just my opinion of course and I am not for a moment trying to tell you what to do, just a suggestion that's all, please don't take offence as none is intended  .
> 
> I see a number of threads that degenerate into nastiness and it really isn't beneficial for anyone.
> 
> Charlie


Here Here.


----------



## rustyintegrale

jammyd said:


> Rich, I know you are a designer, but have you ever thought of working for a political party :lol:


I'd have to set up a new one... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

How about the "I love Purple Party" you could make it law for everyone to have some sort of purple detailing on their car and I could be the official party supplier of purple stuff (split the profits 70-30 my way :lol: ) and then you could get done for taking kickbacks just like real politics :lol:

oops crazy hijack alert I do apologise 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> How about the "I love Purple Party" you could make it law for everyone to have some sort of purple detailing on their car and I could be the official party supplier of purple stuff (split the profits 70-30 my way :lol: ) and then you could get done for taking kickbacks just like real politics :lol:
> 
> oops crazy hijack alert I do apologise
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you on the sauce already Charlie? :lol: I love purple, but making a law stating that everyone must have some sort of purple detailing is almost akin to what we're arguing about...

Thou shalt not swear, thou shalt love purple... :roll:

cheers

rich


----------



## Charlie

LOL I talk complete rubbish without the need for sauce - I take it to another level completely after a few refreshing beverages 

Charlie


----------



## gazzerb

TTS09 said:


> Me and my friend Mike Hunt couldn't agree with you more.


funniest thing ive read all week :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> LOL I talk complete rubbish without the need for sauce - I take it to another level completely after a few refreshing beverages
> 
> Charlie


Me too. We should lean against a bar sometime... :wink:


----------



## Charlie

You are on 

Charlie


----------



## gazzerb

tend to agree with most its a bit silly really and this nation is turning into a bunch of prawn sandwich eating bedwetting Liberal nancys. Which is kinda why the "yoot" are running around like feral cats with no respect for anyone as the teachers cant even throw a board rubber at their head anymore!


----------



## redcar

Nice colour, would look good on RS4's.


----------



## rustyintegrale

redcar said:


> Nice colour, would look good on RS4's.


This post would look better on TT Talk... :lol:


----------



## redcar

hmmm, never thought of that.


----------



## Ikon66

not sure there's any TT owners left over there :roll:


----------



## redcar

ikon, now you know that is not true!


----------



## sporTTyminx

Ikon66 said:


> not sure there's any TT owners left over there :roll:


Well you loiter over there occassionally and you have a TT don't you?


----------



## redcar

That told you fella! kinda cornered now! lol


----------



## Ikon66

only to keep the TT owner numbers in double figures :wink:


----------



## redcar

hmmm, ok chap! we all know who is right on this one. 

see you on aTTt soon then yeh!


----------



## TT51

jammyd said:


> I swear, I admit it, but I have a few simple rules to it...
> 
> a) not in front of my parents/grandparents
> b) not in front of kids
> c) not in front of customers
> d) not to people I do not know, this includes most people here
> 
> come on guys/gals we are not Neanderthals are we?
> 
> now go deliberate with yourselves :roll:


Are near naked avatar ladies allowed tho :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

TT51 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I admit it, but I have a few simple rules to it...
> 
> a) not in front of my parents/grandparents
> b) not in front of kids
> c) not in front of customers
> d) not to people I do not know, this includes most people here
> 
> come on guys/gals we are not Neanderthals are we?
> 
> now go deliberate with yourselves :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are near naked avatar ladies allowed tho :lol: :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Are they naked though? or is it cold?


----------



## gazzerb

looks bloody cold and they are some tight tops :wink:


----------



## TT51

They are ok as they do not have any * or # or $ covering any of the good bits :wink:


----------



## jammyd

qooqiiu said:


> SO NEM are you big enough to accept that you have totally misjudged the feelings of the majority?
> 
> Perhaps a poll? (un rigged of coarse) - But this would mean that the forum is some kind of democracy where we as we know its more of a dictatorship.
> 
> I'm also offended by the patronising tone of this thread.
> A "global announcement" How incredibly pompous :!:
> 
> We all know that swearing is ment to be reserved for the Flame room. If there are persistent rule breakers then all that is needed is a gentle PM reminding them. That's all.
> 
> But really, staring out words is not acceptable in NEMs world. :? Anagrams of swear words is not acceptable either :? How about abbreviations? are they unacceptable too? FFS is this to be banned also?
> 
> If you do go ahead with this ludacris moral crusade you need to be dam clear what is and isnt acceptable.
> 
> For example, would the following be "acceptable" to you NEM?
> 
> bloody?
> piss?
> bugger?
> bitch?
> crap?
> 
> This is a serious question. We all need to know just how delicate you are.


I really am not sure what your problem is, I think you are using this swearing thing as a platform to launch a very personal attack against NEM. I for one agree with the original post. I think we have let the swearing slip and I think I can speak for all the Mod's that we will be looking to take steps to reduce the swearing going on. I really do not think your comments are acceptable at all. if you do not agree with the nature of the post then so be it.

From looking at the number of responses to this, I think it is evenly spread in terms of agreement and disagreement. If you want a poll on this feel free to.

What do you want us to do though? shall we place all words considers to be swear words on a no go list such as the C word which gets changed automatically to doodah? Or shall we allow the freedom of speech which we have been doing but with the proviso that people use common sense and courtesy which we would all expect.

I want to make it clear this is nothing to do with being PC, it is about a polite society, where we all should be able to use the English language to its full capability and complexity. I for one will be doing a lot more to make sure my use of language is more appropriate.

Thanks Jammyd


----------



## KammyTT

qooqiiu said:


> I sincerely hope this is some late April fools joke. You cant swear. You cant even blank out letters! How ridiculous.!!
> 
> What church do you attend St NEM? Are you auditioning for the Board of British film classification?
> 
> If swearing affects you so profoundly then i suggest you turn your computer off and hibernate from the outside world. You child!
> 
> I, and i think most people who spot an expletive just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Don't impose your own prudish rules on the majority (us normal people)
> 
> This is the members forum not yours! You'd do well to remember that!


mate get a bloody grip!!! there should be no swearing on the forum end of story!

no need to get personal with nick :? :?

i think the for sale section changes are a crazy idea but i would never go off on one (might make my point heard more than needed though) :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish

As someone who can no longer access the forum during his lunch break thanks to some kind soul mouthing off in a non-flame room thread, it's all a bit late for me. The freedom of speech you talk about sure did kill the freedom I had to read the forum in my own time at work.

Hopefully it gets sorted before anyone else stops getting access


----------



## rustyintegrale

MonTheFish said:


> As someone who can no longer access the forum during his lunch break thanks to some kind soul mouthing off in a non-flame room thread, it's all a bit late for me. The freedom of speech you talk about sure did kill the freedom I had to read the forum in my own time at work.
> 
> Hopefully it gets sorted before anyone else stops getting access


That is indeed unfortunate but that is presumably down to some administrative software like SentryKeeper acting as 'policeman' isn't it?

The place I used to work had something similar and it prevented access to game sites which really annoyed some of the people working there.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## MonTheFish

rustyintegrale said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who can no longer access the forum during his lunch break thanks to some kind soul mouthing off in a non-flame room thread, it's all a bit late for me. The freedom of speech you talk about sure did kill the freedom I had to read the forum in my own time at work.
> 
> Hopefully it gets sorted before anyone else stops getting access
> 
> 
> 
> That is indeed unfortunate but that is presumably down to some administrative software like SentryKeeper acting as 'policeman' isn't it?
> 
> The place I used to work had something similar and it prevented access to game sites which really annoyed some of the people working there.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

The software they use to monitor and enforce the Internet abuse policy has rules to check for foul langauge and for the last couple of years had no issue with the ttf but it has just ended upon the block list. So through no fault of my own I've lost access because people have decided the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

KammyTT said:


> mate get a bloody grip!!! there should be no swearing on the forum end of story!
> 
> no need to get personal with nick :? :?
> 
> i think the for sale section changes are a crazy idea but i would never go off on one (might make my point heard more than needed though) :roll:


Is it me or did i see a "bloody" there... aint that swearing :roll: It's where the boundry ends in my opinion, and like i said i've not seen anything offensive on the site, (perhaps i didn't look at that thread) my view is just if it aint broke why fix it? and clarity of what words are swearing would be good... because as you can see you should be banned for the use of bloody in the context of you wasn't referingto the red stuff... :roll: personally think it's impossible to inforce due to how the english lanuguage is used now... and think the mods have more things to worry about that the occasional "headlight masks look crap" and the immense response given every time that replica TT enters the forum from e-bay...but like i said i'd try to kerb my inappropriate view and say they are theives rather than robbing bastards ect...


----------



## qooqiiu

It is entirely predictable for the MOD's to close ranks and back NEM, id expect nothing less.

If KELL is right and this is a liberal forum then we should be embracing the liberal nature of it, and protect it. Not turning it into some kind of Mary whitehouse approved site. Yes this is a personal message to NEM because i believe it is him who is driving this with his puritanical views that are not shared by the mainstream. He is someone who is against "bickering" or disagreement as most people would call it. Some of the best threads on here are where there is a ding ~ dong between two people. There's no need to have a coronary over it. We don't need a moral guardian.

*PM the persistent offenders - thats all thats needed.*


----------



## KammyTT

surely sending pm`s would ne a timely task??

oh and nick did you get your dodgy drl`s sorted :lol:


----------



## cw955

MonTheFish said:


> As someone who can no longer access the forum during his lunch break thanks to some kind soul mouthing off in a non-flame room thread, it's all a bit late for me. The freedom of speech you talk about sure did kill the freedom I had to read the forum in my own time at work.
> 
> Hopefully it gets sorted before anyone else stops getting access


QED

I was always taught that swearing was the sign of a poor education.

I don't particularly enjoy reading swear words in the context of a straightforward post. If you want to get something off your chest leave it in the flame room.

As more and more swear words have been cropping up in the main forum area recently I have been waiting for our work's nannying software to block the TT Forum - I think the only reason it hasn't yet is one of the guys in IT has a TT

Mind you the old 'rule' of no swearing in front of the ladies doesn't seem to have worked as a visit yesterday to Barnsley enlightened me with quite a few overheard words from 'ladies' I'd not heard or considered in 'that' particular context before.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Did you agree to the rules when you signed up ?


----------



## KammyTT

who actually reads the terms and conditions :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

If swearing in posts is depriving other members from access because of nannying software or anything else, then we owe it those members to refrain from swearing.

What right do we (the offenders) have to prevent other members enjoying the forum in the same way as us?

I am guilty of swearing, of that there's no doubt. But I will at least try to sanitise, sterilise and remove all character from my posts from now on. :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy

rustyintegrale said:


> If swearing in posts is depriving other members from access because of nannying software or anything else, then we owe it those members to refrain from swearing.
> 
> What right do we (the offenders) have to prevent other members enjoying the forum in the same way as us?
> 
> I am guilty of swearing, of that there's no doubt. But I will at least try to sanitise, sterilise and remove all character from my posts from now on. :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


and who are you trying to kid Rich,,,your posts will always maintain their character and will surely be neither sterile nor boring due to the omission of some sweary words,,, :wink:


----------



## roddy

wallsendmag said:


> Did you agree to the rules when you signed up ?


rules are for bending, (advancment )
rules are for changing (progress)
rules are for breaking (revolution)
decorum is for maintaining :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

roddy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you agree to the rules when you signed up ?
> 
> 
> 
> rules are for bending, (advancment )
> rules are for changing (progress)
> rules are for breaking (revolution)
> decorum is for maintaining :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

I wish I could swear :lol:


----------



## roddy

wallsendmag said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you agree to the rules when you signed up ?
> 
> 
> 
> rules are for bending, (advancment )
> rules are for changing (progress)
> rules are for breaking (revolution)
> decorum is for maintaining :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could swear :lol:
Click to expand...

i think some one is trying to raise the standards ,, tho obviously this is not to every ones liking,, [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## KammyTT

andy i never knew you were so :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## UKLooney

1984?


----------



## lego man

Hi all,

I think the word that you guys are all missing is the word " reasonable "

Nem does a great job looking after the TT forum, and I am not just saying that because he lives around the corner from me.
( your round NEM ) Lets not forget that.

However, Not my my forum and I have to respect that but its about being reasonable. I think the odd swearing should be allowed, like shit and piss, but should not get into a street slanging match. Thats what the flame room is used for.

Coronation Street is worse ! Dam ITV!

Kids reading the TT forum:-

If I were a kid again, I would go straight to the flame and not bother looking for the odd swear word now and again, and learn load of new ones ! :lol:

Lets use new words that could mean a similar thing but that are not as rude and vulgar!

Sugar, bar lambs, basket, ruddy hell, gap, runt, four cobs etc. :lol: :lol:

For me now more swear on the forum, going to use the word above. At the Audi show I met loads of lovely young ladies who use the forum and read most posts. Its better we don't swear in front of them. Manners ! :wink:

LEGO


----------



## triplefan

I like an intelligent exchange of views, with arguments made for and against supporting valid points of view, but too often is delivered as an edict.

Quoting "the rules" will not appeal to most of the members on here, give us a reason and chances are we will agree

The rectums (still need a list of what's acceptable) will continue oblivious


----------



## KammyTT

ive always thought that the flame room name should be changed..... the name suggests that you post a topic if you are pissed off about something.... perhaps it should be named adult room or 18+ etc

just an idea.


----------



## southTT

KammyTT said:


> ive always thought that the flame room name should be changed..... the name suggests that you post a topic if you are pissed off about something.... perhaps it should be named adult room or 18+ etc
> 
> just an idea.


Why not just make the joining age of the forum 16+? Tbh the average kid would be bored crapless by this place anyway.
cheers
jon


----------



## triplefan

southTT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive always thought that the flame room name should be changed..... the name suggests that you post a topic if you are pissed off about something.... perhaps it should be named adult room or 18+ etc
> 
> just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just make the joining age of the forum 16+? Tbh the average kid would be bored crapless by this place anyway.
> cheers
> jon
Click to expand...

Haven't you heard the language 10 year olds use


----------



## southTT

triplefan said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive always thought that the flame room name should be changed..... the name suggests that you post a topic if you are pissed off about something.... perhaps it should be named adult room or 18+ etc
> 
> just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just make the joining age of the forum 16+? Tbh the average kid would be bored crapless by this place anyway.
> cheers
> jon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you heard the language 10 year olds use
Click to expand...

PMSL! :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag

KammyTT said:


> who actually reads the terms and conditions :lol:


If you don't you can't complaim when you are pulled up for breaking them.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
This is just my 2p's worth. 
Maybe it is an age thing as I find it quite offensive when I read a thread with F'in and blinding all over the place. However, I take it in me stride, but I do feel a little embarressed for other people reading it.
I feel that there is a line to be drawn just how far you can go. One side will make you smile such as top gear's James May saying. "Permission to say cock". On the other side a comment may make you think that you got the point that the person was trying to make. But the " ******* " was not required.
Think it may be another case of showing a bit of respect for other folks. You remember that don't you?


----------



## lego man

try my new swear word conversion chart:- :lol:

Sugar = ****
Bar lamb = *******
Basket = *******
Ruddy hel = ****** ****
Gap = not sure, just made that one up
Runt = ****
Four Cobs = **** ****

I think if we all try to stick to this, then the forum would be a lot nicer place !

What do you think guys?

LEGO


----------



## sporTTyminx

I don't see what all the fuss is about.

If swearing is not permitted other than in the Flame Room, then so be it. If we can't make a post with out all the swearing then maybe we should request a Thesaurus for Christmas.

Some people need to just get over it FFS
[smiley=oops.gif]

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

sporTTyminx said:


> maybe we should request a Thesaurus for Christmas.


What's a Thesaurus? :wink:

There's the rub, see?

My Dashboard Thesaurus comes up with this...

Woopsie!

There *is* no alternative... :wink:

Apologies for the image, but in the context of the thread it's important... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## southTT

rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we should request a Thesaurus for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Thesaurus? :wink:
> 
> There's the rub, see?
> 
> My Dashboard Thesaurus comes up with this...
> 
> Woopsie
> 
> There *is* no alternative... :wink:
> 
> Apologies for the image, but in the context of the thread it's important... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

ROFFLe! (or is that banned aswell?)
cheers
jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we should request a Thesaurus for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Thesaurus? :wink:
> 
> There's the rub, see?
> 
> My Dashboard Thesaurus comes up with this...
> 
> Woopsie
> 
> There *is* no alternative... :wink:
> 
> Apologies for the image, but in the context of the thread it's important... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Reality beckons... :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=153406

cheers

rich


----------



## sporTTyminx

rustyintegrale said:


> Reality beckons... :wink:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=11&t=153406
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich


You are such a wind up merchant Rich. Naughty, naughty boy. Go to the corner of the room and face the wall.


----------



## rustyintegrale

sporTTyminx said:


> Go to the corner of the room and face the wall.


That's where I spent my youth... :lol:

You gotta see the futility in all of this though, it's life! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

sporTTyminx said:


> Go to the corner of the room and face the wall.


I feel a Max Moseley moment coming along...


----------



## JNmercury00

sporTTyminx said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality beckons... :wink:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=11&t=153406
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a wind up merchant Rich. Naughty, naughty boy. Go to the corner of the room and face the wall.
Click to expand...

he is the man that says what we all think! i think rich should be made a moderator!


----------



## CamV6

I couldnt be bothered to read all the way through this, so I only hope that I am the first to say......

CUNNING STUNT!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

maybe we could just create our very own set of words that mean swear words that only forum members know....sort of secret code...no....ok then ill get me coat


----------



## rustyintegrale

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> maybe we could just create our very own set of words that mean swear words that only forum members know....sort of secret code...no....ok then ill get me coat


Just don't bother with the swear words.

I mean how (insert slang word for having sexual intercourse) difficult is it? It really gets on my (insert slang word for womens' breasts) that some (insert plural slang word for womens' sexual organs) can't compose a post without resorting to calling each other (insert plural slang word for mens' sexual organs) because they modded their car and completely (insert past tense slang word for sexual intercourse) it up.

And then we have those that just don't like something and call it (insert slang word for excrement), (insert another slang word for excrement), or doggie (insert another childish slang word for excrement). Surely if they've chosen to buy it they DO like it and don't need some (insert slang word for man playing with his sexual organs) telling him that his choices are wrong.

We are all (insert slang word in capitals for having sexual intercourse) adults and we must learn to stop (insert slang word for urinating) on others' parades simply because we're too (insert slang word for the result of cutting oneself whilst dropping the last 'g')' insensitive to others' needs.

It's high time we all stopped talking (insert yet another slang word for excrement) and got down to some serious, adult and relevant (insert slang word for mens' testicles favoured by the Sex Pistols).

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Nilesong

:lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

:lol: :lol: :lol: LOL @ rustyintegrale :lol: :lol: :lol: 
your (insert words for extracting the urine :wink: ) with that post aren't you... 

thing that gets me is:-



rustyintegrale said:


> (insert slang word for having sexual intercourse) = Fing
> (insert slang word for womens' breasts) = T (is that swearing??)
> (insert plural slang word for womens' sexual organs) = Ts
> (insert plural slang word for mens' sexual organs) = Dk
> (insert past tense slang word for sexual intercourse) = Fed
> 
> The list continues.....


was quite a funny read that.... however i'm unsure to your opinion on this :?

Due to the following instructions on the main page:-


Nem said:


> This also includes:
> 
> Using stars '*' or other symbols to mask out words or parts of words,
> 
> Using initials to indicate words,
> 
> Or using incorrectly spelt words which can still be recognised.
> 
> If any swearing is seen where is it not allowed the post will be removed in full, and the user warned.
> 
> Your cooperation in this matter is appreciated.


it's sounding more like the intent to swear is just as bad as swearing it's self... therefore you very well thought out rant.. which did give me a very good chuckle :lol: :lol: is indeed bannable due to the underlying context of it.. therefore it's no better than swearing..... again.... whats acceptable and whats not.... i've given up the ghost on this... seems like the intent to be (urination) off and having a rant is only restricted to the flame room... therefore if a product is (Terd?? is that searing??) then you are unable to make such comments without toning down you response....

Think it's alot like beer and smoking... if it hadn't been invented and used for many many years, and it was invented tomorrow the stuff would be destroyed, as if it was a class A drug...

Likewise with the swearing, it's happened and is a part of communication... like beer is a part of a night out... doubt it'll change.... so if you really wanted to why not put a swear sensative spell check or something that will check what people are posting when they hit submit... if it has swearing in then a warning message should come up and they'd have to replace those words... (surly some internet warrior can manage it) 
:roll:

seems like thats the way were going... then nobody will get banned... and everyones happy that there freedom of speech is revoked.... :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well just to clarify, I can see both points of view.

I can see why people would get upset if some nannying software picks up swear words preventing them from accessing the site. But conversely I fail to see how that would work with intials or stars masking part of the word or phrase.

I also object to the use of swear words in an abusive or inflammatory manner, but can see little to no harm in the odd 'faux pas' to emphasise a point or add humour to a post.

But I don't write the rules or impose them. So we either have to abide by them, ask for them to be changed, ask that they be applied with common sense or face the consequences should we decide to risk abusing them.

Personally I'd just like to see some common sense in moderation. Maybe a PM to the offender asking them to edit the post within a reasonable time limit or just a straight deletion (if it is particularly offensive) followed up by a warning PM. Then maybe set up a limit of three warning PMs before the forum member is threatened with expulsion unless his behaviour improves.

Chances are I'd be gone by the end of the month... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

I vote this thread the funniest...ever...well in the time ive been a member anyhow....now am i calling myself a (insert slang for male genitals) there....better be abit more careful.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

for a start


rustyintegrale said:


> Well just to clarify, I can see both points of view.
> 
> I can see why people would get upset if some nannying software picks up swear words preventing them from accessing the site. But conversely I fail to see how that would work with intials or stars masking part of the word or phrase.
> 
> I also object to the use of swear words in an abusive or inflammatory manner, but can see little to no harm in the odd 'faux pas' to emphasise a point or add humour to a post.
> 
> But I don't write the rules or impose them. So we either have to abide by them, ask for them to be changed, ask that they be applied with common sense or face the consequences should we decide to risk abusing them.
> 
> Personally I'd just like to see some common sense in moderation. Maybe a PM to the offender asking them to edit the post within a reasonable time limit or just a straight deletion (if it is particularly offensive) followed up by a warning PM. Then maybe set up a limit of three warning PMs before the forum member is threatened with expulsion unless his behaviour improves.
> 
> Chances are I'd be gone by the end of the month... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


For a start Rich I think your avatar is a disgrace and you should (insert slang for sexual intercourse) off this forum forthwith... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

:lol: :lol: i'd be gone too :lol: :lol: guess i call a spade a spade.....

but if i went to a garage and they forgot to put oil in my car and i ended up with a "Fd" engine... I would be "Pd" off and would post on here to tell people that the garage is "ST".... think thats a duty... as for the swearing on the matter.... think everyone would swear if that happened... likewise everyone would swear when explaining the person who put a pin stripe all down the side your belovid tt with a key..... or would you say they were "naughty people" it's all in moderation.... if it's a physical attact at another forum member directly with no relavence what so ever... then yeah thats bang out of order.. but anyone who would not swear if you saw a person key your car all down the side.. then you've seriously got a fuse alot longer than mine... i'd blow up and rant my head off....


----------



## Kell

qooqiiu said:


> A forum should be a place for all to express their feelings as long as no law is broken.
> 
> A forum should not be strangled by one person in power who has unrepresented views.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Wrong. Actually.

When you signed up, you clicked a little button that said you accepted the Tees and Cees associated with Forum membership. So if you wanted to have a forum where you can swear to your heart's content, set one up.

To be fair, I think the starring out of letters is unlikely to cause offence, but then I'd rather try and stick to the rules than be banned as I get quite a lot from the forum.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

as long as you get a warning first..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

But what words can't you use? Have you got a list? just for the record ofcourse... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

tony_rigby_uk said:


> But what words can't you use? Have you got a list? just for the record ofcourse... :roll:


any words that you would use in a conversation with your gran or great aunt would be fine.


----------



## roddy

tony_rigby_uk said:


> But what words can't you use? Have you got a list? just for the record ofcourse... :roll:


 come on tony ,,,as topic header,, " swear words " have we got to a point where people dont know what swear words are !!!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd

I have to say if you can not write

"I was really not happy with the service provided by bodge it and co of wigonian"

but instead you have to put

"I'is well f'd off with dis f'ing garage I went to... the w'k'rs"

then you really need a reality check. Tony this is no way pointed just at you, this is at all people who do not seem to be able to use the english language properly...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

wallsendmag said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what words can't you use? Have you got a list? just for the record ofcourse... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> any words that you would use in a conversation with your gran or great aunt would be fine.
Click to expand...

they've all passed away 

well i don't particually find bloody hell to be a swear word... but some old duffers on here might... Likewise turd... i personally hate that word.. but is it really swearing? aside from the obvious list... there are words that are on the fringes... like cock... see i don't think cock is a swear word... it's a sensative word that has been used instead of "D"

I know it wasn't a pop at me jammy matey... and to be honest i'm probably playing abit of devils advacote here.. but from my view i just don't see how without some sort of swear check when your typing.. this can be openly enforced... like i said previously i han't seen anything that i thought was inappropriate but perhaps i missed that thread... only thing i am saying is to stamp it out.. would take alot of time and effort from mods / admins... that time could be spent doing things for the club, and maybe even making a TT MK1 8N knowledge base 

i'm not having a pop here, just think to enforce this throughout the number of posts every day would be a awfull challage for the admin team... and personally think a post asking people to kerb the language would be a more appropriate first post rather than a "reminder" and telling off/respect my authorotor cartmen style :lol: ... (or at least thats how i think it's come accross) bit of diplomicy and all that... then if no change happens further action and maybe this post....


----------



## gazzerb

wallsendmag said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what words can't you use? Have you got a list? just for the record ofcourse... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> any words that you would use in a conversation with your gran or great aunt would be fine.
Click to expand...

Dude youve never met my nan shes like the one from catherine tate!


----------



## johnstorrdale

Swearing is beneficial in ways that people may underestimate or take for granted. Swearing is often cathartic - it often frees us of the feelings of anger or frustration we hold and allows expression for them. It can also be a useful substitute to physical violence (who would rather be punched out than to withstand being sworn at?).

Swear words can also be used in a more positive manner, in the form of jokes and humor, sex talk, storytelling, self-deprecation or even social commentary. Imagine when you want to emphasize how great you feel something is, a *swear words emphasizes the positive feelings you have for that object, situation, person or event *("This concert is f" awesome!"). Sure, we could just say "This concert is awesome," but the addition of the swear word emphasizes the emotional reaction we have toward it - and easily conveys that emotional reaction to others.

Virtually all people swear, and people swear pretty consistently throughout their lifetime - from the moment they can speak to the day they die. Swearing is almost a universal constant in most people's lives. Research, has shown we swear on average from 0.3% to 0.7% of the time - a tiny but significant percentage of our overall speech (frequently-used personal pronouns occur at approximately 1.0% rate in speech). Swearing is more common than you might think. But personality research suggests that people who swear more, not surprisingly, score higher on traits such as extraversion, dominance, hostility and Type A personalities. Swearing is not just for the uneducated or people of a lower socioeconomic class - it knows no social boundaries in its expression.

*Swearing is a natural part of human speech development*. We learn which words are taboo and which words are not through our normal childhood development. We also learn that not all swear words are equal, - " " you! represents a greater level of anger than crap!" We then learn that we may be able to say a swear word in one social context, but not another.


----------



## John-H

But the disadvantages outweigh the advantages in the context of this forum.


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> But the disadvantages outweigh the advantages in the context of this forum.


For whom John?

Is this just a decision of convenience for the moderators?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the disadvantages outweigh the advantages in the context of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> For whom John?
> 
> Is this just a decision of convenience for the moderators?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

For the people who can't read the forum at work anymore !


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the disadvantages outweigh the advantages in the context of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> For whom John?
> 
> Is this just a decision of convenience for the moderators?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the people who can't read the forum at work anymore !
Click to expand...

Well what would you do about the post on this thread from a member called 'Bushybeaver'?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=146969&p=1566311#p1566311

Where do you draw the line? This is really about censorship and your response seems to suggest it's about censorship at work. Maybe those affected should complain to their IT managers?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Matchu

Is this the new "Last Post Wins Thread" ?

:lol:


----------



## John-H

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the disadvantages outweigh the advantages in the context of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> For whom John?
> 
> Is this just a decision of convenience for the moderators?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the people who can't read the forum at work anymore !
Click to expand...

Rich,

What I mean is that there are lots of important disadvantages which affect everybody here. Here's are some, although I may have missed a few:

People who can't read the forum at work (as Andrew and Davey have pointed out) due to filtering software. This also applies to parental control software stopping the site being viewed. There are sites which rank other websites and compile lists of URLs that feature swearing, sex, violence etc. Do we want to get onto such lists?

Children reading the forum and being set a bad example of how to behave in public - we'd feel ashamed if our kids spoke like that to others in public wouldn't we? Let's not give them the impression this is acceptable.

Breaking the rules on swearing set by the site owner leading to being banned - it happens on other forums and we wouldn't want to get to the point where it could happen here would we? And before anyone says ooh is that a threat? - well no it isn't of course but there is an important point to be made:

Forum advertisers reading the forum and seeing what _*they*_ think is offensive, may not then want to be associated with the forum if they form a poor opinion of the people on it. They might not want the association and withdraw advertising and it would not be in this forum's best interest if it ran out of funds. That's why in this and certain other respects e.g. legal issues, libel, racism etc., there are rules which it's in _*all our interests *_ to keep to. It should be possible for anyone to read the forum and not be offended by such things - the aim is to try and be inclusive and make everybody welcome.

So, there you go. It's nothing sinister or big brotherish or personal or anything like that - it's just the practicality of trying to maximise the benefit to everybody. I'm sure you'd agree with that.

Cheers,
John


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> Rich,
> 
> What I mean is that there are lots of important disadvantages which affect everybody here. Here's are some, although I may have missed a few:
> 
> People who can't read the forum at work (as Andrew and Davey have pointed out) due to filtering software. This also applies to parental control software stopping the site being viewed. There are sites which rank other websites and compile lists of URLs that feature swearing, sex, violence etc. Do we want to get onto such lists?
> 
> Children reading the forum and being set a bad example of how to behave in public - we'd feel ashamed if our kids spoke like that to others in public wouldn't we? Let's not give them the impression this is acceptable.
> 
> Breaking the rules on swearing set by the site owner leading to being banned - it happens on other forums and we wouldn't want to get to the point where it could happen here would we? And before anyone says ooh is that a threat? - well no it isn't of course but there is an important point to be made:
> 
> Forum advertisers reading the forum and seeing what _*they*_ think is offensive, may not then want to be associated with the forum if they form a poor opinion of the people on it. They might not want the association and withdraw advertising and it would not be in this forum's best interest if it ran out of funds. That's why in this and certain other respects e.g. legal issues, libel, racism etc., there are rules which it's in _*all our interests *_ to keep to. It should be possible for anyone to read the forum and not be offended by such things - the aim is to try and be inclusive and make everybody welcome.
> 
> So, there you go. It's nothing sinister or big brotherish or personal or anything like that - it's just the practicality of trying to maximise the benefit to everybody.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


John,

I'm not disagreeing with you at all although i'm not sure it's down to the TTF to police the forum so children can read it. You need to be 17 to drive, so make 17 the age to join and access the forum.

If parents chose to allow their kids under that age to view it's their choice but don't ask us to amend our behaviour to facilitate that.

Send 'em back to their PlayStations, FaceBook and Knobvalue. Leave the TTF to the people that matter - the TT owners and drivers. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## blackers

> Send 'em back to their PlayStations, FaceBook and Knobvalue. Leave the TTF to the people that matter - the TT owners and drivers.


Is it just the forum you want them banned from?

How about meets, ADI, Ace Cafe, tours and anywhere else you only want there to be people that matter?


----------



## rustyintegrale

blackers said:


> Send 'em back to their PlayStations, FaceBook and Knobvalue. Leave the TTF to the people that matter - the TT owners and drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just the forum you want them banned from?
> 
> How about meets, ADI, Ace Cafe, tours and anywhere else you only want there to be people that matter?
Click to expand...

No of course not. But parents should take responsibility for what they expose their children to - just as in real life.

I don't want anyone banned from anywhere and it is not up to me in any case. This thread started out because Nick wanted us to refrain from using bad language even in disguised format. Part of his reasoning was that children view the forum. If parents don't want to expose their kids to this bad language then they should use their parenting skills to prevent it - not rely on the forum members or moderators.

The sentence you quoted was meant to be taken light-heartedly by the way. Some people are way too earnest on here.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H

Earnest? Isn't that the importance of being? - Sorry that was way too deep for this time in the morning :lol:  :roll: It's my wilde side! :wink:


----------



## blackers

> The sentence you quoted was meant to be taken light-heartedly by the way.


Fair enough


----------



## Wallsendmag

blackers said:


> The sentence you quoted was meant to be taken light-heartedly by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
Click to expand...

I find that smilies work well in this situation . :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx

If the rules are no swearing other than in the Flame room, then we should be able to accept that.

I think Nem's comment is more than fair.

However, as is clear from this thread, some people argue just for the sake of it.


----------



## Wallsendmag

sporTTyminx said:


> If the rules are no swearing other than in the Flame room, then we should be able to accept that.
> 
> I think Nem's comment is more than fair.
> 
> However, as is clear from this thread, some people argue just for the sake of it.


Oh no they don't :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd

wallsendmag said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rules are no swearing other than in the Flame room, then we should be able to accept that.
> 
> I think Nem's comment is more than fair.
> 
> However, as is clear from this thread, some people argue just for the sake of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no they don't :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

oh yes YOU do :roll:


----------



## John-H

Let's put the pantomine BEHIND US! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sporTTyminx said:


> If the rules are no swearing other than in the Flame room, then we should be able to accept that.
> 
> I think Nem's comment is more than fair.
> 
> However, as is clear from this thread, some people argue just for the sake of it.


  nothing wrong with a debate... airs frustrations...but still maintain that it's impossible to enforce with the admins teams moe important commitments..I'd hate to think the team got so caught up monitoring swear words that they couldbn't find time to organise...... say evenTT10 ... I think it's all about priorities.... whats more important on the adgenda?? TT's or the occasional swearing by members that have been here for a bloody long time and infact probably have given a fair bit back to the TT community....


----------



## Wallsendmag

tony_rigby_uk said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rules are no swearing other than in the Flame room, then we should be able to accept that.
> 
> I think Nem's comment is more than fair.
> 
> However, as is clear from this thread, some people argue just for the sake of it.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with a debate... airs frustrations...but still maintain that it's impossible to enforce with the admins teams moe important commitments..I'd hate to think the team got so caught up monitoring swear words that they couldbn't find time to organise...... say evenTT10 ... I think it's all about priorities.... whats more important on the adgenda?? TT's or the occasional swearing by members that have been here for a bloody long time and infact probably have given a fair bit back to the TT community....
Click to expand...

The TTF team aren't organising evenTT 10 thats the wotk of the TTOC Events team, only Mark is part of the events team and a TTF mod we may work closely together but we are still seperate entities.


----------



## rustyintegrale

sporTTyminx said:


> However, as is clear from this thread, some people argue just for the sake of it.


It's a forum Sarah. It's about debate and seeing others' points of view... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## roddy

all very well if it was just the ocasional sweary word , but it is not,, even in the one year that i have been a member i have noticed a deteriation in the standards, even this morning ,even after all the discusions there was a post which included a load of totally unneccessary foul language, there is plenty of room for discussion, but whatever happened to common decency....


----------



## scoTTy

If the moderation hasn't been tight enough to remove the real swear words in a timely fashion then whats the point in tightening the rules?

Are we saying that they'll be enforced now when they weren't quickly done before?

If the idea is to to encourage people to self moderate (I'm all in favour) then why not encourage this rather than change the rules?

One of the key reasons for the swearing restrictions on this forum was because many people view it from their office PCs and don't want these key words triggering off alarms etc and raising the focus of their occasional forum viewing.

I'm 100% behind removing swearing from the site (including the flame room FWIW) for the above reason. I don't see an issue with words that convey the meaning without triggering the work software. That sounds like being PC for no real benefit.


----------



## John-H

You can still be quite offensive with stars and hashes when the actual words are still all too obvious. It can still have the effect of putting members or advertisers off. It's not just the software that's important here.

As for mods spending laborious hours searching for swear words - all that's needed is to read the forum (which we do anyway) and occasionally edit or delete things on the fly as we come across it or as others report it to us.


----------



## jammyd

I agree with John, we do try and read every post, but some slip through. I had the forum banned to day for the first time when I was on a customer site, with the proxy software detecting " foul and abusive language" so it affect's us all...


----------



## CamV6

wallsendmag said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what words can't you use? Have you got a list? just for the record ofcourse... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> any words that you would use in a conversation with your gran or great aunt would be fine.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I take the point, but my gran's a right funking count :?


----------



## TTCool

Hi Nick

Accepting the roll of moderator can sometimes be akin to drinking from the poisoned chalice. Swearing is not the only 'problem' on here but this TT Forum is still the best. The comments made by John are probably as succinct as it is possible to be and the most helpful.

Good luck

Joe


----------



## Itchy

jammyd said:


> I agree with John, we do try and read every post, but some slip through. I had the forum banned to day for the first time when I was on a customer site, with the proxy software detecting " foul and abusive language" so it affect's us all...


If you can all afford a tt then surly you can afford a laptop or iphone etc so that you can view this site without having to ponce your works resources


----------



## John-H

Itchy said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with John, we do try and read every post, but some slip through. I had the forum banned to day for the first time when I was on a customer site, with the proxy software detecting " foul and abusive language" so it affect's us all...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can all afford a tt then surly you can afford a laptop or iphone etc so that you can view this site without having to ponce your works resources
Click to expand...

Great first post :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> Itchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with John, we do try and read every post, but some slip through. I had the forum banned to day for the first time when I was on a customer site, with the proxy software detecting " foul and abusive language" so it affect's us all...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can all afford a tt then surly you can afford a laptop or iphone etc so that you can view this site without having to ponce your works resources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great first post :roll:
Click to expand...

I'd check the ip address :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx

John-H said:


> Itchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with John, we do try and read every post, but some slip through. I had the forum banned to day for the first time when I was on a customer site, with the proxy software detecting " foul and abusive language" so it affect's us all...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can all afford a tt then surly you can afford a laptop or iphone etc so that you can view this site without having to ponce your works resources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great first post :roll:
Click to expand...

You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## sporTTyminx

wallsendmag said:


> I'd check the ip address :wink:


Who is it wallsendmag? Go on, tell us!


----------



## rustyintegrale

sporTTyminx said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great first post :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth!
Click to expand...

Followed by the rest... :roll:

He'll probably say it's me but it isn't... [smiley=gossip.gif]

Whatever I post I'm happy to put my name to. I don't hide behind an alias... :lol: :lol:

It's someone who can't spell that's for sure... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers

rich


----------



## sporTTyminx

Guilty conscience Rich? :lol:

Or is it that you are just a bad boy who causes trouble wherever you go? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

sporTTyminx said:


> Guilty conscience Rich? :lol:
> 
> Or is it that you are just a bad boy who causes trouble wherever you go? :lol: :lol:


I have a reputation to keep intact... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

sporTTyminx said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd check the ip address :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it wallsendmag? Go on, tell us!
Click to expand...

No idea but I spend half my time at work checking ips so someone else might as well have a go


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Itchy said:


> If you can all afford a tt then surly you can afford a laptop or iphone etc so that you can view this site without having to ponce your works resources


LOL i laughed my head off when i read that :lol: and for a first post it's even better :lol: guess nobody else did :roll: well work has annoyed me and banned photobucket ect the past couple of months... and just on another note i thought alot of placed banned anything that was forum based.. at least thats how ours was until they decided to make there own "fact or fiction forum" which meant the forum is back until a time they work out how to block it... i even have to click a disclaimer if i go on autotrader but the TTF sails though... suppose my IT department is thick... buy hey ho....

as for the mystery person it says "Joined 11 Jul 2009, 13:04 " so i doubt it's someone who's joined for that one liner of a post... i bet you've all scared the poor guy off !! :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx

If i knew what an ip address was or how to check one then i would do it, but as i don't, then i can't!


----------



## Wallsendmag

sporTTyminx said:


> If i knew what an ip address was or how to check one then i would do it, but as i don't, then i can't!


 our site has the ip address in the logs .


----------



## sporTTyminx

Ah, so it would be an insider job then.


----------



## Wallsendmag

sporTTyminx said:


> Ah, so it would be an insider job then.


Exactly


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i knew what an ip address was or how to check one then i would do it, but as i don't, then i can't!
> 
> 
> 
> our site has the ip address in the logs .
Click to expand...

Including yours Sarah :lol: :lol: :lol:

and mine...


----------



## Wallsendmag

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i knew what an ip address was or how to check one then i would do it, but as i don't, then i can't!
> 
> 
> 
> our site has the ip address in the logs .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including yours Sarah :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and mine...
Click to expand...

Travel much by train Rich ?


----------



## sporTTyminx

Yes, but what is an ip address?


----------



## Ikon66

sporTTyminx said:


> Yes, but what is an ip address?


internet protocol address, just like you house address every computer has one that's connected to the internet


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> Travel much by train Rich ?


Hardly ever. I fly more regularly! :lol:

Why?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Travel much by train Rich ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly ever. I fly more regularly! :lol:
> 
> Why?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Its a Railway that I work for :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Travel much by train Rich ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly ever. I fly more regularly! :lol:
> 
> Why?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Railway that I work for :roll:
Click to expand...

I have a feeling I'm missing your point... :roll:


----------



## Hipflyguy

rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty conscience Rich? :lol:
> 
> Or is it that you are just a bad boy who causes trouble wherever you go? :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a reputation to keep intact... :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Someone who can't spell...? Shouldn't that have been *in tact * Rich, not a conjoined word  (just checked, both right... :lol: What a twat. (oops sw.)
BTW - Excellent 'insert more than elaborately worded description of feelings that one word would so much more easily do' post. 
(another BTW - did you still want details of where to get a full interior tonneau cover from? was about 18 months ago you mentioned to me)

There is a place for swearing in the world, some will take offence, some will not, The mods could set up auto SW on here that will star out offensive words (if the forum supports this) if you need a list for this let me know as I have one from another forum. - PM me.

This would allow users to swear but with auto starring, leaving those who want to get their point accross by flummoxing the filter by sp3-lling things out, but that is the only way to make the forum safe for everyone to view at work, on a train or in the loo. You will never erradicate swearing - period.

When the words are directed at an indiviual, this is when mods should step in. 
Otherwise regular posters can help to keep the tone sweet, but there's no chance this can be controlled, or a spin off forum will emerge, or a revolution. My vote is for a revolution.

This site is a FANTASTIC resource for information! The reason for that...? The people who are members and mods - old... and new - we're a passionate bunch with sometimes loud opinions.

Toodles.


----------



## triplefan

Hipflyguy said:


> The mods could set up auto SW on here that will star out offensive words (if the forum supports this) if you need a list for this let me know as I have one from another forum. - PM me.
> 
> This would allow users to swear but with auto starring,


Now that sounds like a good idea, too good, too sensible, unlikely to be adopted

Probably we are running the wrong software or something


----------



## jammyd

triplefan said:


> Hipflyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mods could set up auto SW on here that will star out offensive words (if the forum supports this) if you need a list for this let me know as I have one from another forum. - PM me.
> 
> This would allow users to swear but with auto starring,
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds like a good idea, too good, too sensible, unlikely to be adopted
> 
> Probably we are running the wrong software or something
Click to expand...

Nope this is entirely possible, and would love to do it, but I think some would find complete ban as draconian... or a dictatorship...

poisoned challis? hell yes it is :roll:


----------



## Hipflyguy

Jammy, that makes this entire thread futile no?

I agree with it being draconian, but it's perhaps the only way to go if this is so necessary to enforce, with the most offensive wording banned?

Personally I feel there's a need for sweariing (although in context), but if you put a filter on here, at least firewalls etc will not pick up on foul language, even if people get around it with mis-spelling sh1t, p*ss etc... I'll PM you what I have - some of the bans are overkill IMO tho.

Peas out.


----------



## triplefan

Peas out

or

peace off?


----------



## Hipflyguy

Ha ha ha.... Peas off you tweed hat... 

Guess we need to get used to this new lingo... We'll all have to start using the urban dictionary as a thesaurus to get new non offensive, offensive words... :lol:

(meant to be peace out, but I'm down wid da kids innit)

Toodles.


----------



## John C

Ahh interesting times. I've not been around here much recently after being advised to 'go and get a life' for calling a member racist. In a similar vein the OP was merely attempting to point out how the behaviours of the few could spoil things for the many.

This post reinforces to me why the forum has past its best. When someone asks for some compliance to the rules we all accepted when joining he is berated and castigated for being prudish and not in touch. Is it really that hard to comply with the rules for the benefit of all? We have a flame room, the rules are clear, time and a place and all that...

Life goes on, que sara sara, live and let live, etc etc etc

Anyway, toodle pip, better get back to getting a life as so respectfully requested..................


----------



## Nem

We could easily just add all the words we don't want shown to the word filter, but then it totally ignores the point and people just carry on as they like assuming the forum will just star it all out. Which has already bee said would be worthless as people just incorectly spell words to get round it getting us nowhere. All we are asking for it a little bit of common decency.


----------



## Hipflyguy

Nem,

If anything, this thread has certainly caught peoples attention and I'm sure will give a positive response on other threads, even if not on this one...


----------



## Nem

Hipflyguy said:


> Nem,
> 
> If anything, this thread has certainly caught peoples attention and I'm sure will give a positive response on other threads, even if not on this one...


Completely agree with that


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> Hipflyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nem,
> 
> If anything, this thread has certainly caught peoples attention and I'm sure will give a positive response on other threads, even if not on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree with that
Click to expand...

Me too. And you'll note that my sig. is promoting the idea of curbing swearing - albeit with a touch of humour... :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

The choices as I see them:

1 - Leave as is, and hope people take note of Nem's request
2 - Turn on a blanket 'censor' where all words are starred out regardless
3 - Switch on the 'censor' option that means users can turn on word censoring in their profile. This will giver people the choice to view swearing or not.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

kmpowell said:


> The choices as I see them:
> 
> 1 - Leave as is, and hope people take note of Nem's request
> 2 - Turn on a blanket 'censor' where all words are starred out regardless
> 3 - Switch on the 'censor' option that means users can turn on word censoring in their profile. This will giver people the choice to view swearing or not.
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Option 3 would seem to cover all the differing opinions on this subject as long as the nannying software that people talk of will allow it.

Welcome back btw. Good holiday?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KammyTT

i agree wit rich, option 3


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well here's a place where all you saints and sinners can buy a book to learn what all the abusive words mean...









:lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## robokn

`I am keeping out of this as I got banned for not toeing the line on TT former owners-Talk as I was always advertising OSIR, funny no-one else got grief, moving on

I kinda agree with Nick there are swear words and softer swear words that are used on the TV and radio before the water shed it's where do you draw the line as some people are easily offended and others not (me) 22 years in the forces does that for you and it's seen as just words and nothing really meant by it

All I can say is best of luck as you will never please everyone, especially with a subject like this [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sounds like option 3 is a goer !!


----------



## DAZTTC

option 3 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

Have a little self control instead :lol:


----------



## lego man

John-H said:


> Have a little self control instead :lol:


I agree, alittle self control wouldnt go a miss!
Sometimes I post swear words! Within minutes I re edit the post.
Unless someone really ..... me right off.

How much swearing is on this forum anyhow??

Lego


----------



## touchwood

Wotcha
Never mind the swearing, can you get them all to spell correctly?
xx


----------



## Wallsendmag

touchwood said:


> Wotcha
> Never mind the swearing, can you get them all to spell correctly?
> xx


Using UK English .


----------



## jammyd

wallsendmag said:


> touchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wotcha
> Never mind the swearing, can you get them all to spell correctly?
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Using UK English .
Click to expand...

Ayyyyeeee bigup a urshelf man... I is gonna make sure dis english is upta scratch ya no what i mean bruva...


----------



## CamV6

jammyd said:


> Ayyyyeeee bigup a urshelf man... I is gonna make sure dis english is upta scratch ya no what i mean bruva...


Oh dear, how embarassing for you. Please dont do that again :-|

:lol:


----------



## John-H

CamV6 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayyyyeeee bigup a urshelf man... I is gonna make sure dis english is upta scratch ya no what i mean bruva...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, how embarassing for you. Please dont do that again :-|
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayyyyeeee bigup a urshelf man... I is gonna make sure dis english is upta scratch ya no what i mean bruva...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, how embarassing for you. Please dont do that again :-|
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like Sean Connery mixing with Frank Bruno...


----------



## jammyd

John-H said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayyyyeeee bigup a urshelf man... I is gonna make sure dis english is upta scratch ya no what i mean bruva...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, how embarassing for you. Please dont do that again :-|
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

One was only try to make light of a funny situation I will not bother any more

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

We're not laughing at you Paul ... No ... - we're laughing with you ..... but at the same time we are so glad we didn't say it :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

roddy said:


> Flame room or no flame room, i cant see ( call me old fashioned if you will :wink: ) why poeple cant make a point with - out involving foul language.. i was always tought that people only swore when they were of limited vocabulary ,,,, or is this yet another sign of the " dumbing down " of our society,,,


I'm with you on this. There are two recent threads in particular that went far too far for my liking!

Thanks Nick for pointing out obvious forum rules [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flame room or no flame room, i cant see ( call me old fashioned if you will :wink: ) why poeple cant make a point with - out involving foul language.. i was always tought that people only swore when they were of limited vocabulary ,,,, or is this yet another sign of the " dumbing down " of our society,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this. There are two recent threads in particular that went far too far for my liking!
> 
> Thanks Nick for pointing out obvious forum rules [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Ooh what's happened then?


----------



## TTYL

touchwood said:


> Wotcha
> Never mind the swearing, can you get them all to spell correctly?
> xx


Haha, I would sort of have to agree to this!


----------

